# Can you ever let your animals know



## Amy27 (Apr 19, 2010)

With a cat that is 15 who is blind and allergic to himself, another cat who is 10 and my two bunnies who both have bladder sludge. I kind of spent today spending time with all my animals. I have never really lost an animal before. As I looked at each one and spent time with each one, I hoped they knew how much they meant to me and I tried to tell them, but I know they don't understand. I guess I am just wondering, when your animal passes away, how do you make sure that animal knew how important they were to you? When they are alive you can show them, but do they really know, especially rabbits? I think after hearing both bunnies had sludge on Fiday, I am alittle sensitive to how much time I really have with each of my animals. When I look at each of my babies, I can't imagine life without them. How do you make sure your animals know you love them? I know this might be a strange question, but it has really been bothering me.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2010)

They know you love them and they love you so very much, trust me. I was lucky to be able to get some information from Zaide (my dwarfed Persian mix kitten) who passed away...Peg had an animal communicator reach him for me. If you believe in animal communication, then I recommend it...even though I haven't yet had the money to pay for a session myself (usually $30 for 30 minutes). Just being able to hear from Zaide made me more at peace knowing he loved his life with me and that he will always love his mommy.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 19, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote:*


> How do you make sure your animals know you love them? I know this might be a strange question, but it has really been bothering me.


After working with an animal communicator several times - with several different rabbits - and having them tell her stuff that she had no way of knowing (stuff I hadn't posted on the forum or told others)...I am convinced that animals understand far more than we know - and that they understand more of what we say than we think they understand.

The animals she has worked with - when we talked about my feelings for them - they would not only tell her that they were loved - but they could share specific things about HOW THEY KNEW they were loved. 

When Zeus ate mattress stuffing and was sick and I was trying to figure out how bad it was...he told her, "I ate something I shouldn't have and mommy is going to be mad at me so I can't talk to you."

She told him I already knew he ate stuff and I wanted to help him. He expressed regret over doing something he knew would make mama "mad" and when she told him I loved him anyway and would always love him and didn't want him to leave yet..he realized she was right and we were able to help him.

I know some may call it crazy...but when an animal can tell the communicator about a specific situation - down to the color of the blanket they were held in (and the way they were held for hours and decided to hold onto life cause Daddy asked them to)...

I now believe in animal communication - maybe not all animal communicators per se. But in animal communication - yes.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2010)

That is amazing you guys. I do believe in Psychics. So, this isn't far off. I find this amazing, and hard to believe, but, if it happened to me, I'd say what you guys are saying, ya know? I do believe it, but, at the same time, it's too cool to be true.

(further emots not opening...)


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am going to have to try the animal communicator. I think I have said that before lol but if I am really going to do it. 

Peg do you mind sharing who you went through?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 19, 2010)

I use Arlene Thompson

Her email is:

[email protected]

Let her know you heard about her from me - I don't get anything from it - it just helps her know how people hear about her.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't used an animal communicator (although I'd really like to), and I can tell you that they know.

I found with ill or old bunnies that making every day count and the best possible can really show you their happiness, and if they are happy and you are giving it to them, they know.

I would also say, in my experience, that when I have had animal's PTS, especially Cloud last week, he knew how much I loved him. When I held him, as the needle went in he rested his chin on me and waited to die. He was comfortable, and he knew I would be there to the end. He couldn't and wouldn't have known that had he not known I loved him. Same with Summer actually.

Flash died naturally and he only died once I told him it was ok to go, that he could go and I would be ok. He hung on and on until I told him that. Again, he must have known how important he was to me to keep holding on. He probably didn't know the words I said, but he would have known how I was feeling.

And Moon, on the day Moon died we knew she was going and we kept her here and didn't take her to the vets. I couldn't bear to hold her because it was too painful (very close to Flash, and also we'd lost another two the previous month), and the very last time I held her she licked all over me. She knew she was going and I knew she was, and she never licked in life at all (unless you ticked her). Those bunny kisses showed me she knew. My mum then took her and held her until and as she died.

I think they always know how much they are loved, but they show it most when it counts the most to them.


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2010)

Amy, I wonder/worry about that also ever since I lost Luna. Do they know how much ofour hearts they take when they leave us?

I guess I make it a point now to stop whatever I'm doing to pet and talk to my fur-kids when the seem to ask for the attention. I even tell the foster-kids how much they are loved because I don't ever want them to not know those words.

I especially go out of my way to tell Patrick how much I love him. He turned eight this year and is really starting toshow it. I think his hearing and vision are going. The last time I had him to the vet, the vet had said that his abdominal abscess is at least four-times bigger than when he first found it two years ago. It takes up most of the middle of Patrick's abdomen now so when he flops he really looks fat. The abscess could burst at any time, and that scares the heck out of me not knowing what to watch for because I don't want him to suffer. Anyhow, I stop whatever I'm doing, slow down, take the time to pet him, and vowed to tell him I love him everyday for the rest ofhis life.

I like the animal communicator idea. That would interest me for Patrick, my foster-girl Ellie, and my foster-boy Joe. I just want to know if they are happy and what I could do to make things better for them. Might have to hold aside thirty dollars sometime...

myheart


----------



## BethM (Apr 20, 2010)

I have also used an animal communicator. I was skeptical but impressed with how much the communicator knew, though she's never met me or my bunnies. At the time, I was more concerned with trying to bond Tobi and Benjamin, so that was really my focus. 
I have been thinking that I need to have another session.

I have been having issues dealing with Benjamin, especially, and how to let him know that I love him. After a year with me, he still won't tolerate being petted, he hides from me, and rarely comes out of his pen when it's his turn to run. 
On Saturday, I actually caught him and brought him into the living room - he actually clicked his teeth the whole time I was holding him, but then promptly hid under the sofa. *sigh* It was only his third time being out of the rabbit room, as he's never come out on his own.

I've been struggling for awhile, I worry that something could happen to him, and he'd never know how much I love him.

With my other bunnies, I try very hard to be as affectionate as they will tolerate, as often as possible. I know where Nick and Amelia like to have their ears rubbed, and I never walk past their room without going in to talk to them and pet them. (They won't tolerate petting when they're out.) Even Tobi, I know she's not fond of me, but I still try to make an effort to spend time with her. She sometimes growls when I reach into her pen, I just move slowly and pet her on her forehead. 
I sometimes sing to them when I get them up in the morning. I even tell them I love them whenever I leave the house.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Peg, I will let her know I got her info from you. I also think it may be beneficial to help with my animals illness. Which is why I looked into it before. 

Flashy, reading your stories gave me chills. I am sorry to hear about Cloud. Thank you for sharing your stories. They helped me because I have never experienced an animal dying or being PTS. I have no idea what to expect. But your stories helped me. Thank you. 

Janet, I know Luna knew you loved her. You did so much for her and fought every step of the way beside her. She felt that love that you had for her. 

I am sorry to hear about Patrick. I am not sure if you have a thread on it or I missed it but I didn't realize he was sick. I can't imagine how stressful that is for you knowing it could burst at anytime. You are so strong and your animals are so lucky to have you. If you do the animal communicator let me know. There have been several threads on the forum about them and everyone has all had good things to say about it. 

Beth, your Benjamin sounds like my Little Bunny. Sometimes she will let me pet her but I am not sure if she does it just to please me so I will leave her alone or if she really likes it. One thing I think has helped Little Bunny and I is that if she does let me pet her, I do it for like 20-30 seconds and then will just sit and talk to her. She will box me and grunt at me and I always try to end pets on a positive note. I sit and talk to her a lot. She is the one I worry about the most knowing how much I love her because she receives the least amount of affection so I understand why you feel that way about Benjamin. Though sometimes I think there are bunny's that may be don't need as much affection. For rabbits like that I hope they interept our love in other ways. Such as feeding them and giving them treats. 

I wonder sometimes if it is harder with rabbits because they are prey animals that they are just so guarded. Look at how many people who turn in rabbits to rescues because they weren't the cuddly bunny they saw at the pet store. But sometimes I see pictures on here of peoples rabbits giving affection and interacting with their human so much that it makes me wonder if I have failed at bonding with mine. I also think it is easy to compare a rabbits affection with other pet animals. Like my cats are so loving. They both run to the door when I get home, sleep with me everynight, and give me kisses. If I tried to sleep with my rabbits they would be off that bed in 2 seconds lol. 

I also tell my bunny's bye, I love you and I will see you when I get home from work or I will good night my loves, sleep tight. lol they probably wonder what the heck we are saying. That would be a cool thing to ask the animal communicator though. Do they understand some of the things I say to them. Can they tell you what I say when I feed them in the morning and leave for work.

ETA: I emailed Arlene and am going to do a session for each of my animals.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 20, 2010)

Arlene got back to me very quickly. I am going to do Chase first. I emailed her pictures back and am waiting to hear when she is available. I am very excited!


----------



## myheart (Apr 20, 2010)

Do let us know what happens... what sort of vibes you get from her and the reading. I am so thinking about it for Patrick, Ellie, and Joe.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have to tell her anything about the animal? Or just send name and picture as the info for her to go on? 

I really wish I knew what was going on inside Kirby's head because he is my heart bunny. But I think actually, the most important one I need some confirmation on is Toby. 

Toby seems to be a headcase. He has a lot of dwarfy attitude and he is very, very afraid of everything. I mean, everything. If it moves, smells, makes noises of any kind, he is afraid of it and he acts all nutty and frantic. I've mistaken his jumpiness for fearlessness and being wild but actually I've recently come to realize that he's actually extremely fearful. I don't know if it was ever something I did to scare him or if he was born just really fearful. I just wish I knew what I could do to make him happier. I feel like I've already done him wrong because I didn't know why he acted this way for a year. I don't want him to be mad at me or scared of me anymore. I just wish I could let him know somehow that he's safe here.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> Arlene got back to me very quickly. I am going to do Chase first. I emailed her pictures back and am waiting to hear when she is available. I am very excited!


I would really love to do this with my bunnies!..i think it would be very facinating..and i too believe that our pets understand far more than we will ever know.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never lost an animal either, and I dread the day it happens. I love them so much, and am not sure how I would cope without them. They are my whole world, and I am sure they know it. I also know they love me more than anything. I get up in the morning, and they both leap on me, licking me as though they hadn't seen me for years! It's like they try and get 20 licks in a second lol, so that I am sure just how much they love me. And I love it .
Whenever they are scared, or we are at the vets especially, they'll cling to me, lean into me, scrabble into my jumper (sometimes up it lol!), and make sure i'm covering as much of them as possible- they know they are safe with me, and that is truly one of the best feelings in the world- my animals knowing I would protect them against anything.

I always tell my bunnies (and another animals) 'Night, I love you loads and loads' etc. and goodnight kisses. And then....oh dear god I can't actually believe I am admitting this....I blow them kisses through the french windows as I go to bed. LOL! They look at me as I do it, and sometimes periscope in my direction. I honestly believe that they understand all of this. Not really the words themselves, but the way you say it, and the energy you give to them. 

I think animals understand much more than they let on 

Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it is hard for us to imagine the workings of another animal's mind. Even if we share cognitive similarities, all of our thoughts and behaviors are impacted by our world view - and an animal's world view is very different than a human's. Humans seem to feel a very powerful need to feel loved and know that they matter to others. I don't know that animals necessarily share this since studies to date would suggest that their mental world is less introspective than ours. 

This does not mean, however, that animals do not enjoy and benefit from social bonds, affection, compassion, and love from a human caregiver. I firmly believe that the human/animal bond is something extremely special and that both humans and animals can benefit immeasurably from it. 

While I doubt that say, my rabbit Brindam has the cognitive ability to reflect on how much she means to me - and I further doubt it matters much to a rabbit's world view - I do believe that our bond has a certain inherent value to her, and that she ultimately knows that I am a comrade rather than a foe. 

Brindam is not very affectionate towards me as she carries a certain wariness towards humans, but when she is frightened or out of her element, she always comes to me. I'll never forget the time she escaped in the front yard because the neighbor's kids opened the fence. There was a loose dog, screaming kids, my mom chasing with a net, traffic roaring by on the road... I really thought she'd bolt and we'd lose her. But when I went outside and called to her, she ran right over and buried her face in my lap. For a rabbit that doesn't even like me to pet her, this spoke volumes about the nature of our bond.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I think it is hard for us to imagine the workings of another animal's mind. Even if we share cognitive similarities, all of our thoughts and behaviors are impacted by our world view - and an animal's world view is very different than a human's. Humans seem to feel a very powerful need to feel loved and know that they matter to others. I don't know that animals necessarily share this since studies to date would suggest that their mental world is less introspective than ours.
> 
> This does not mean, however, that animals do not enjoy and benefit from social bonds, affection, compassion, and love from a human caregiver. I firmly believe that the human/animal bond is something extremely special and that both humans and animals can benefit immeasurably from it.
> 
> ...


While I do agree with what you are saying, so many recent studies have shown some amazing 'feelings' in animals that we wouldn't have thought possible. 
eg. 'Languages' are being found in certain apes and monkeys. The real beginning of a specific language. Specific howls and sounds meaning 'Leapoard near', and 'snake', and 'eagle'. If one monkey makes the 'snake' sound, the other monkeys around them will look around the ground. If a monkey makes the leapoard sound, the others will rush up into a tree and go to the furthmost/outmost branches (where the leopard can't get to), and likewise with the 'eagle' except the monkey goes straight to the middle, most dense part of the tree. This suggests extreme intelligence and a more complex mental understanding that humans believe are only unique to us. Before this, we thought we were the only ones 'intelligent' enough to produce a 'language'.
Elephants which haven't seen each other for a year, and meet again at the watering hole etc. greet one another, and wrap trunks and 'hug' for even minutes on end. This suggests an incredibly close bond, and feelings/emotions towards the other. 

Watch this:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=410861091927&ref=nf


And tell me there wasn't a hugely strong bond between this elephant and dog- a bond that I don't think any of us would have imagined for two of the same species, let alone two animals of completely different species. The elephant completely disregards her own health/safety/life just to be near this dog- that is love at it's most deepest, I believe .

Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I'm extremely aware of that - cognitive ethology and the study of animal emotion, culture, language, etc. is very interesting to me. I have entire textbooks just on things like the evolution of play behavior in animals. Heck, I just gave a seminar about the importance of social learning to the behavior, survival, and wellbeing of fish.

However, I think we often mistakenly, and sometimes with serious consequences, assume that the fact that animals share much in common with us means that they are "just like us." Considering that animals have different modalities for gathering information about the world around us, different social structures than us, different priorities than us, etc. it stands to reason that the way they view and interpret input from the world around them is different as well. I don't think, for example, a bat thinks and feels the same way as a cockroach, as a tiger, as a human.

Even across cultures, humans do not view and interpret the world the same way; the importance of "self," for example, is an EXTREMELY Western concept. If humans can vary so dramatically in world view, isn't reasonable to suggest that animals might have completely unique ways of interpreting the world that are relevant to their own species, rather than assuming they think exactly as we do? It's easy to cast our own values, beliefs, and interpretations onto them, but it doesn't necessarily mean it is accurate.

It just seems dubious to me that a rabbit sits there and has deep introspective thoughts about what their worth is to a human being when we really have no evidence to suggest that this is anything that would be of value to a rabbit. On the other hand, there are very tangible elements of the human animal bond that DO logically have value to a rabbit: the offering of social interaction, affection, protection, resources, etc. A rabbit's understanding of a bond in these terms seems more likely - to me at least - then a rabbit contemplating his worth when worthiness in the eyes of others is very much a construct of human society.

Just my two cents. I look at animal behavior through a very scientific lens. I firmly believe that they are intelligent, emotional, complex beings. I just believe that all species, not just humans, have unique thoughts, emotions, and world views. And I think embracing, accepting, and respectingthose differencesfor what they are and as equally valuableis more important to the human/animal bond then some an assumption that similar means identical. I've seen far too many cases of people ignoring the needs of their animal as its own species or misinterpreting its behavior by making anthropocentric assumptions about their behaviors, thoughts, and motives.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> However, I think we often mistakenly, and sometimes with serious consequences, assume that the fact that animals share much in common with us means that they are "just like us."
> 
> I don't believe that they are 'just like us' but I do believe that my animals know how much I love them. I do believe that they are complex, and have an understanding of my feelings. They know exactly when they are naughty lol- so anticipate my feelings towards their actions (dogs give u the guilty eyes and roll over, before you even know they have peed on the curtain)- that is pretty complex when you think about it- anticipation and preparation for an emotion of another species to your own actions.
> I also believe that we will never know what actually goes on inside their minds. This question can never actually be answered, so it's all down to speculation, based on different pieces of 'evidence'.
> ...


I don't believe that any species can fully understand another species, and how they think and feel. 
I do firmly believe that my rabbits know my feelings for them, and how much they mean to me- perhaps not in as many words, and not in such an analytical way, but I believe on some level they just 'know'. They know I would protect them, and love them always, and I know they would love me always too, and trust me 

That is an incredibly interesting topic though- I am currently choosing my modules for my second year, and Animal Behaviour and Cognition was my absolute priority choice, because I find it absolutely fascinating how intelligent and complex they really are, and many species just do not get enough credit. When I finish my Bsc in Zoology, I intend to do a masters surrounding animal behaviour and cognition, and hopefully progress into a career using it 


Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 21, 2010)

Just because I'm not sure I'm making my point clear and I can't go back and edit:
I'm not arguing that animals don't feel or comprehend the love of their caregiver. I just don't believe that all species have the same thoughts, values, mental representations, etc. of love as we do, since "love" in and of itself is something we largely define based on our cultural perspective & personal ideals. Humans can't nail down one universal definition of what love is, how love is expressed, what love means to others, and what it means to be loved. So I just kindof doubt that a rabbit - a species with a very different perspective of the world than us - has introspective thoughts to the tune of "my owner loves me and I know I am important to him/her because of a, b, c, and d." I would suspect it is a more general sense of having an emotional bond to that person seated in affection, trust, and benefit. It doesn't make another animal's experience of love any less valuable, just like another culture's perspective of love is no less valuable. Perhaps that makes more sense?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Just my two cents. I look at animal behavior through a very scientific lens. I firmly believe that they are intelligent, emotional, complex beings. I just believe that all species, not just humans, have unique thoughts, emotions, and world views. And I think embracing, accepting, and respectingthose differencesfor what they are and as equally valuableis more important to the human/animal bond then some an assumption that similar means identical. I've seen far too many cases of people ignoring the needs of their animal as its own species or misinterpreting its behavior by making anthropocentric assumptions about their behaviors, thoughts, and motives.


Sorry- I missed this bit 

Yeah I totally agree with you on that. No two species are the same, of course, and if people have a pet, they should understand this from the off, otherwise, like you said, needs and behaviour can go unnoticed.

I'm not entirely sure I have met anyone who makes anthropocentric assumptions about their buns thoughts etc. I think most people (who I know anyway), don't think their bun's behaviours and motives are the same as that of a humans, because obviously their whole world is totally different- they are a prey animal to start with, and we are the 'ultimate' predator (don't particularly agree with that but its the consensus around atm), so of course any motives and behaviours are going to be opposite in some respects, but I guess there might be some people out there who don't understand that.

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Just because I'm not sure I'm making my point clear and I can't go back and edit:
> I'm not arguing that animals don't feel or comprehend the love of their caregiver. I just don't believe that all species have the same thoughts, values, mental representations, etc. of love as we do, since "love" in and of itself is something we largely define based on our cultural perspective & personal ideals. Humans can't nail down one universal definition of what love is, how love is expressed, what love means to others, and what it means to be loved. So I just kindof doubt that a rabbit - a species with a very different perspective of the world than us - has introspective thoughts to the tune of "my owner loves me and I know I am important to him/her because of a, b, c, and d." I would suspect it is a more general sense of having an emotional bond to that person seated in affection, trust, and benefit. It doesn't make another animal's experience of love any less valuable, just like another culture's perspective of love is no less valuable. Perhaps that makes more sense?



Yeah I have to say I agree with a lot of this. We ourselves can't even define what 'love' actually is, and many humans will argue over the meaning, and when, and how, and why people feel love, so I guess us trying to understand another species definition of it is crazy lol!

I guess when i say 'love', with my animals, I mean a very strong emotional bond, a trust, a strong feeling of family/relationship etc. It's very hard to explain, though, when I can't even define love in the first place lol  I love them- in the way I would love a person, but the 'love' they give back is their own special one, perhaps not exactly the same as mine, but just as valuable, and just as meaningful to their species. But I do believe, like you said, that they can fully comprehend it, and return it, and it contribute to their mental wellbeing and satisfaction.

Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll give an example of people not understanding an animal's unique needs as that species, because you're right - we don't see much of it on this forum (THANKFULLY!)

As a betta board moderator, I've seen about a thousand times someone asking if they should get a "friend" for their betta because surely it must be "lonely." They don't understand the betta's behavioral and social needs as a solitary, territorial, aggressive species, and instead impose their own human social needs, in many cases resulting in a stressed at best or injured at worst fish. The anthropomorphism of thinking a betta must be "lonely" without "friends" just like us is in my opinion a very insidious form of anthropocentrism, because it completely ignores the needs of that animal and instead imposes human needs onto it - often with disasterous results.

I also feel people have gotten very out of control with this in dogs that are treated like little furry babies. I'm sure you've all seen "Oh, my widdle poochie-pie gets walked around in a stroller because him's a delicate widdle baybee!" This completely ignores the dog's biology as an active, intelligent, predatory species that would probably much rather be on the end of the leash sniffing at other dogs' scent markings, running and playing, and exploring the world around it.

Make sense?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I'll give an example of people not understanding an animal's unique needs as that species, because you're right - we don't see much of it on this forum (THANKFULLY!)
> 
> As a betta board moderator, I've seen about a thousand times someone asking if they should get a "friend" for their betta because surely it must be "lonely." They don't understand the betta's behavioral and social needs as a solitary, territorial, aggressive species, and instead impose their own human social needs, in many cases resulting in a stressed at best or injured at worst fish. The anthropomorphism of thinking a betta must be "lonely" without "friends" just like us is in my opinion a very insidious form of anthropocentrism, because it completely ignores the needs of that animal and instead imposes human needs onto it - often with disasterous results.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, it most certainly makes sense. 

I see exactly what you mean. I couldn't actually think of an example when you mentioned it- I was thinking more about the 'love' aspect of it- but what you've said is totally right- and common! And I personally find myself a bit disgusted when someone doesn't research/take the time to know they animal before they get it, and then essentially forcing it into an unnatural and potentially dangerous environment that it should never be exposed to.

Some people do surpress their animal's natural instincts by doing this type of thing, but you could argue that we as a species have totally surpressed a dogs' natural biology of hunting- this is what all wild dogs and large cats spend the majority of their day doing, and we have taken it away from them when we domesticated them, stopping them from chasing the pidgeons in the garden- telling them 'no' when they chase the neighbour's cat etc. etc. 
Just to clarify- that isn't my true feelings for myself- I have 6 dogs, so I obviously don't feel particularly bad that I am preventing them from hunting , but that's just another side this story. 

Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that is why behavioral enrichment for all species is important; the captive environment invariably is limiting to an animal's needs since many do not comply with human needs. Most of us don't let our dogs run around killing prey animals and wildlife, of course. But what about letting it chase a ball? What about letting it rip apart a stuffed toy? Letting it chew through a marrow bone, stalk after a flashlight beam, or manipulate and chew a food-dispensing toy. Lure coursing, herding, earthdog, and their like allow for harmless outlets for natural behaviors as well. I think the best thing you can do for a dog is do something active and enriching with it, yet I see people increasingly going in the direction of luxury beds, designer dog collars, fancy hair-do's, and handbag dog carriers. It makes me rather sad! I feel every captive creature has the right to at the very least be provided analogs for its natural behaviors.

Ok I feel like I may have derailed this topic a wee bit - my apologies to the OP! Get me on animal behavior and cognition and I'm hard to shut up


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 21, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I think that is why behavioral enrichment for all species is important; the captive environment invariably is limiting to an animal's needs since many do not comply with human needs. Most of us don't let our dogs run around killing prey animals and wildlife, of course. But what about letting it chase a ball? What about letting it rip apart a stuffed toy? Letting it chew through a marrow bone, stalk after a flashlight beam, or manipulate and chew a food-dispensing toy. Lure coursing, herding, earthdog, and their like allow for harmless outlets for natural behaviors as well. I think the best thing you can do for a dog is do something active and enriching with it, yet I see people increasingly going in the direction of luxury beds, designer dog collars, fancy hair-do's, and handbag dog carriers. It makes me rather sad! I feel every captive creature has the right to at the very least be provided analogs for its natural behaviors.
> 
> Ok I feel like I may have derailed this topic a wee bit - my apologies to the OP! Get me on animal behavior and cognition and I'm hard to shut up



Again you make a very good point and put my post to shame .

I have to say I agree with everything you've said here. You obviously know ur stuff aout animal behaviour! Hopefully after my course and masters I'll be as knowlegdeable


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 21, 2010)

Helen, I did give her basic information about Chase. I did tell her Chase was sick and that Chase needed to drink more water, but I never said what was wrong with her. I also told her when I got Chase and how long I have had her. She does ask for basic information regarding the animal.

I do agree with everything that has been said. Humans and animals are different. For me though, I really want to know my animals fee loved and cared for. If when I talk to the animal communicator and my animals only feel cared for, that is enough for me. I want them to be happy. I know this is a human thing. 

I am hoping the animal communicator can help. Even if she just told me my animals are happy and feel like I care for them well, I will be really happy. 

Tonight I paid for Chase's first section and became friends with Arlene on Yahoo IM where we will do are talking. We are just trying to find a time we are both available. I can't wait to hear what she has to say. I will update this thread. I plan to do this with each of my animals for atleast a 30 minute session and then if I want more information on a specific animal I will do more. I will update after I talk to Arlene.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 22, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *Do you have to tell her anything about the animal? Or just send name and picture as the info for her to go on? *
> 
> I really wish I knew what was going on inside Kirby's head because he is my heart bunny. But I think actually, the most important one I need some confirmation on is Toby.
> 
> Toby seems to be a headcase. He has a lot of dwarfy attitude and he is very, very afraid of everything. I mean, everything. If it moves, smells, makes noises of any kind, he is afraid of it and he acts all nutty and frantic. I've mistaken his jumpiness for fearlessness and being wild but actually I've recently come to realize that he's actually extremely fearful. I don't know if it was ever something I did to scare him or if he was born just really fearful. I just wish I knew what I could do to make him happier. I feel like I've already done him wrong because I didn't know why he acted this way for a year. I don't want him to be mad at me or scared of me anymore. I just wish I could let him know somehow that he's safe here.


I've used her several times with different rabbits - and it has been a bit different with each rabbit. I'm about to use her again with another rabbit.

She definitely needs a picture to help her and the animal's location. It helps if she knows a bit of what you're looking for. For instance, "X is sick" or "X has behavior issues".

When she worked with Calypso and Harmony - they were at Alicia's. She explained to them what the litter box was for (they weren't doing so great) - and they started doing a better job with their litter boxes. She explained the plane trip they would be taking - about the noises, etc. so they wouldn't be scared. Harmony wanted to be awake for everything (we mentioned they could just go to sleep and sleep through it) - Calypso wanted to sleep. Sure enough - when we picked them up - Harmony was wide awake and Calypso was acting like she was just waking up.

When she worked with Zeus the first time - we discovered his fear of my rehoming him. He'd been at a shelter - gone to a home - and then went back to the shelter because of his behavior. 

Earlier that week - he'd been misbehaving really badly and I locked him up in a cage. Needless to say - he felt like he was going back to the shelter and got worried.

Now some might think, "She could just be making that up..." - BUT - he described to her his first home by sending her pictures and she described them to me. It was exactly as the shelter worker had described to me - his behaviors - the way the room was set up - how it was in a sun-room with big windows, etc.

When I first heard about her - I really wanted to prove she was a fraud. So I asked her to contact Tiny and Puck - both of who are deceased. 

She shared things that most people would not have known. For instance - Tiny had a ball he loved (I'd forgotten about it - till I found a picture of him with it - protecting it). She said Tiny now helps escort other rabbits across the bridge - anyone ever read my stories on him doing that? Tiny said he visits me in my dreams and mentioned a couple of specific dreams....some of which I'd never shared with anyone.

Puck described to her - down to the blanket - how he almost left us and was feeling so sick - but I put him in daddy's arms and daddy held him for hours and said, "I don't want you to go - but if you have to - we understand." He said as he laid in daddy's arms and they both slept...it gave him the will to live. He showed her pictures of me sitting on the floor with him before giving him to Art - crying and begging him to stay with us - and then of Art holding him in bed. 

I do believe in animal communication now. I don't believe that everyone who claims to be an animal communicator is one...but I've used Arlene enough times to believe that she is one.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 23, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I think that is why behavioral enrichment for all species is important; the captive environment invariably is limiting to an animal's needs since many do not comply with human needs. Most of us don't let our dogs run around killing prey animals and wildlife, of course. But what about letting it chase a ball? What about letting it rip apart a stuffed toy? Letting it chew through a marrow bone, stalk after a flashlight beam, or manipulate and chew a food-dispensing toy. Lure coursing, herding, earthdog, and their like allow for harmless outlets for natural behaviors as well. I think the best thing you can do for a dog is do something active and enriching with it, yet I see people increasingly going in the direction of luxury beds, designer dog collars, fancy hair-do's, and handbag dog carriers. It makes me rather sad! I feel every captive creature has the right to at the very least be provided analogs for its natural behaviors.
> 
> Ok I feel like I may have derailed this topic a wee bit - my apologies to the OP! Get me on animal behavior and cognition and I'm hard to shut up



I agree here - same goes for horses that are cooped up in boarding stables, blanketed and bandaged to "protect" them and their meals coming to them 3x a day. And singleton turnout?! Yikes! Horses were not meant to be kept like that - they are herd animals that need to move and roam... interact with other horses (that includes playing, biting, working through the pecking order, eating, exploring and sticking together as the natural instinct is that the herd is stronger than one). People who own horses and don't understand why their singleton turned out horse is going ballistic or why their blanketed to the hilt horse kept in an enclosed barn because the humans are cold has pneumonia repeatedly...:banghead

I think animals communicate specific to their species...and my bunnies love getting noserubs.... even the Checkered Giants are getting better - still defensive about their space and their kits but I can understand why. The rabbits get turnout time where they can dig and stretch their legs...or explore.

I'd like to do a few sessions here with some of my critters but there are so many, I am not sure who to do first!

Great thread!

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 24, 2010)

I had my first session with Arlene yesterday. It was so cool, I ended up jumping on paypal to pay her for more time because I didn't want it to end. We talked for an hour and I am going to pay for another hour to do Little Bunny even though Little Bunny jumped in last night. I hadn't sent Arlene pictures of Little Bunny yet as it was suppose to just be Chase. But when Chase started to talk about the Little Bunny and how Chase didn't want to live with her and felt she was a nuisance like a little sister. Little Bunny jumped in and said she didn't want to live with Chase either. Arlene asked me if Little Bunny is fluffy and white. Which she is. There seems to be a lot of jeolousy between the rabbits. Chase thinks she is princess and is a little diva. Arlene told me Little Bunny is ornery and she so is. I told Arlene Chase was ill but didn't state what was wrong. Arlene knew it was in the abdomen area and that her urinary tract was sluggish. 

I thought about posting my sessions here for people to read. I think this is a great thing for humans and animals to help communicate. The conversation is a little hard to follow at times because Arlene was going way faster then I could keep up lol and I was typing so fast I was spelling things wrong. 

Anyone who is thinking of doing it really should. I learned a lot and can't wait for my next session. It was also really cool to hear her describe your rabbit in a way you would describe them. I always thought Chase was a diva but to hear Arlene say it and then for Chase to tell her she was the good rabbit. 

I wouldn't be voilating any board rules if I posted a copy of the conversation, would I?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 25, 2010)

That is awesome, Amy! I am glad you had a good session. I think if you have Arlene's permission, then you can post the conversation here. I'd really love to see it.


I am thinking about doing a session with Jenson (aka Sheriff the foster bun). I just want to find out what is inside his mind, as he is a hard bunny to read. I'd like him to know what is going on in his life and let him know that he can calm down and relax here. I just want to know what HE wants!

I also really want to do a session with Marlin, since he is very reserved, hates toys of all kinds, hates playing outside of his cage, will grunt at me, etc....so I just want to know what HE wants as well.

Hrm....I really can't afford it, but I am thinking about putting the session with Jenson on the "animal" credit card and paying it off over the next few months ($15 min. payment fee per month). I'd try a 30 minute session, but if I need more time then I'll see about doing the 60 minute session. I just think it will really help figure out what is going on in his mind. I'd love to do Marlin's session soon, but I shouldn't put $120 (two 60 min sessions) on the credit card.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I am thinking about doing a session with Jenson (aka Sheriff the foster bun). I just want to find out what is inside his mind, as he is a hard bunny to read. I'd like him to know what is going on in his life and let him know that he can calm down and relax here. I just want to know what HE wants!


I've been meaning to talk to you about that. Didn't know if you'd feel comfortable doing it....but I thought it might help.

Look for a pm.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know whether to believe in animal communicators or not but I do firmly believe that animals can feel our love and regard for them. I remember Ewok, my hamster, being really old and frail and when I found him one day on death's door, my sister started crying and crying and asking him not to die. He was so cold and I warmed a rice sock for him but he could barely lift his head and was so weak. We were all bawling our eyes out and my mom finally said we have to tell him goodbye and that he can rest. She said it was unfair to ask him to stay when he was hurting so bad. We finally all said our goodbyes and told him to rest and that we would be ok. He was gone in a minute. Crap! Now I'm bawling all over again. He was a rescue and he showed his gratitude every single day. I miss that little guy so much.

t.:bigtears:


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 26, 2010)

Amy, that sounds really cool. I am so glad you got a lot out of it. I would really love if you posted the conversation if you are comfortable. You're not advertising for her, so I don't think that it's really a violation... That's just my opinion!

I am more and more interested in doing this for Penny. She's my new bunny and I have these feelings about her... I don't want to put her through a whole bunch of medication if it's not what she needs. And Toby, my headcase of a bun. Sigh. if only I knew what they were thinking, what they were feeling, I would know what to do. I read your feelings about Arlene in a thread a while ago started by undergunfire too, Peg! It really sounds like the real deal. I'm not one to usually believe in this stuff, but who's to say what is possible in this world...

So, did you feel weird at all doing this over the internet? It was like a chat session right?


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 26, 2010)

Helen, I wasn't convinced that Arlene could really talk to the animals either or really that anyone could. But I went into it with an open mind. After talking with her I know without a doubt she could. She was correct about so many things that she couldn't have known. 

I thought doing it over the internet would be weird but it wasn't at all. I actually like that I could save the conversations. I used Yahoo Instant Messenger for my session but I think Arlene has another messenger she uses also. 

I am going to email Arlene to let make sure it is okay with her if I post our session.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2010)

I know Arlene well enough to know she'd be ok with me posting this - especially if it will help others. (I will be emailing her anyway).

This was the first time we worked with Zeus. I had "tested" her with Tiny and Puck (who had passed away) and when she gave information few people knew - I realized she might be the real thing.

Since she and I have worked with Zeus - she continues to point out things that she should not know unless he told her...sometimes things I don't post on the forum. 

When she talks in here about three does being too much for him - she had no way of knowing he had lived with three does as I'd never given her that number (which is what he had for a harem in the garage).

You are coming into the conversation part way and there is stuff I'm not sharing at the end because it is just personal between Arlene & I.

As you read this - I had paid for Zeus' first session and told him that Arlene would be talking to him - and sent her some photos - of when he first got here and then of various times since he'd lived here. I didn't tell her much about him. 

Oh - I had just gotten Sophia and Athena a few days earlier and moved their cage into our bedroom so they could stay cool. Zeus had already been living in the bedroom alone for a while..

me: I was trying to love on Zeus and make up to him for his awful horrible day 

Arlene: he's really been on my mind today9:50 PMwhat happened? 

me: oh no....in a bad way or a good way? 

Arlene: something with another bunny? 

me: I moved my two flemmie does into the bedroom in a large dog kennelhe kept bothering them last night and sticking his nose in their cage and getting them fighting 

Arlene: they got after him? 

me: no - not at allbut we did the unthinkable todaywe caged himso they could get some playtime and stretch their legs 

Arlene: oh MOM!9:51 PMput him in jail 

me: I know - he won't even eat his bannaa 

Arlene: i had an image of him pouting 

me: but he did let me love on him 

Arlene: that's why 

me: oh man...is he ever poutingI just told him that I would take the girls to another room from now on for their playtimes 

Arlene: yeah i think he was trying to talk with ME today but i was too distracted to hear him well. 

me: but they had to keep their cage in his room for now 

Arlene: he can be a stinker though9:52 PM 

me: I went to get him a bit ago and say, "Lets go back to the bedroom" and he went running back for the cage (he'd been allowed out to free roam in that room) and flicked me off in anger the whole wayso I had to get Robin to get him as I couldn't reach him way in back in the cage 

Arlene: ROFL 

me: but yeah - he's refusing his absolute favorite treat right now9:53 PM 

Arlene: want me to see if i can help him? 

me: on top of that - the girls are standing up in their cage begging to see if I'll let them back out tonight...sure 

Arlene: i got the feeling he really wanted to vent today 

me: he was really really REALLY upsethe hasn't been caged in....a long time9:54 PM 

Arlene: he thinks he should always have his way 

me: and if he was in a cage it would be because he'd hop in and then out whenever he wanted 

Arlene: mom is very mad at me 

me: I was mad at him for getting the girls fighting - but not really madjust tired cause I couldn't sleep 

Arlene: once he calmed down he started feeling sadhe's very penitent now9:55 PMlike he doesn't deserve his fav treat 

me: oh man... 

Arlene: says he's too upset to eati reminded him that he was the one who instigated it9:56 PMhe put his head down between his paws and his ears went down 

me: tell him I gave him his treat partly to say I"m sorry for letting him stay caged so long...I never meant to leave him caged that long 

Arlene: his feelings are definitely hurthe doesnt get over things well anyway does he?9:57 PM 

me: not really 

Arlene: he's not upset, but more reserved than the other 2maybe it's just how he is feeling tonite 

me: sorta - the other two are 4 months old and just got here a few days ago and are learning what it means to have free time and play9:58 PM 

Arlene: no i meant the ones we talked to the other night 

me: ah..yes very much so 

Arlene: he's much higher maintenance 

me: he was in a shelter for over a year and a half 

Arlene: not as easy to understand 

me: and in one home and then returned to the shelter 

Arlene: yes he's got the shelter attitude 

me: The thing is - I adopted him because it seemed the "right" thing to do - and I took good care of him 

Arlene: he's kind of defensive9:59 PM 

me: but in the last month - I've grown to LOVE himI love him as much as I loved Tiny - even if it is in a different way 

Arlene: he's still waiting for the other shoe to drop in a waywe love them each differently 

me: he's always going to live herewe will never send him back to the shelter 

Arlene: i'm trying to reassure him of that10:00 PMdo bunnies sigh? 

me: and if he wants to - he can even always live in the bedroomyesthey do 

Arlene: because he didjust then 

me: Art even loves himand likes it when he naps next to Art 

Arlene: he's got lots of character that's for sure 

me: I just feel like he's unhappyhe used to live with girls and I thought he liked them..but then he started attacking themlike he was grumpy and upset10:01 PMI wasn't sure if he was sick 

Arlene: he has a hard time sharinghe seems like a confirmed bachelor set in his ways10:02 PM 

me: does he like living in the bedroom now? 

Arlene: i was studying the picsi can see a big difference between the first day and nowhe likes being near youboth of youhe said not to forget daddy10:03 PM 

me: so he's ok without a girl then.. 

Arlene: he said 3 were just too much 

me: what difference do you see? 

Arlene: he's 'brighter'more confidentmore independentmaybe that's not exactly it10:04 PM 

me: sometimes he seems more sure of himselfbut I thought it was my imagination 

Arlene: no i don't believe soit's subtle10:05 PMcoming in small increments 

me: does he know I love him? 

Arlene: he's still a bit uncertain if he really belongs thereyes he doeshe's sorry he made you angryhe's afraid that you will stop loving him10:06 PMit's in the back of his 
mindhe's not paralyzed by fear 

me: can you tell him I will never ever stop loving him? 

Arlene: he sighed again 

me: and he makes me so happyhe sleeps beside me sometimes and I wake up and smile cause I know he loves me and I love him 

Arlene: he's showing me where he was before i believeand that they loved him at first too10:07 PMit looks like a big sunroomglass windows big ones 

me: oh my....and then he would fight with the others...so they rehomed him 

Arlene: he disappointed them he says 

me: I remember that now - he lived in a sunroom with three other bunnies...one was his bondmate and then there was another pair10:08 PMhe and his bond mate would go pee by the cages...so they got rehomed 

Arlene: really? wow 

me: and then she died shortly afterwardsat the shelter 

Arlene: i always surprise myself LOL 

me: Can you please tell him that they didn't know what love meant? 

Arlene: beat you to it 

me: that love means I'm committed to keeping him and loving him whether he's good or bad... 

Arlene: i told him some humans just can't appreciate bunnies they way they should10:09 PMhe agreedto him, no one will ever be like his bondmatehe has her on a pedestal 

me: that is why he hasn't really bonded closely with anyone else 

Arlene: that's why the other girls didn't work with himthey were not herdisappointing he says 

me: is he ok with me as his bondmate (knowing he has to share me with Art)10:10 PM 

Arlene: that doesn't bother himhe knows that you two are togetherand that he can have attention from both of you, not be left out


Some of the later part of the conversation dealt with his health...and as it turns out he does have a TINY bit of arthritis starting - it isn't bad yet but I do keep an eye on him. 



This is what a session is like.


I had another session recently which I will just share a bit of. I knew Zeus had eaten a LOT of stuffing from my mattress and I was worried about him. I asked Arlene to see if he was ill - but not telling her what I knew. She then said, "On my first scan of him - I got an image of a stuffed rabbit...and it feels especially stuffed in this spot and about this size."

It was what I had felt also.

Zeus didn't want to be messed with - and in fact - even though he usually likes Arlene - he didn't want to talk to her.

It took her explaining to him that what he'd done was VERY serious and that he might leave for the bridge if he didn't let me help him - to get him to work with us. He said, "I'm not ready to go yet."

We worked with him to figure out what he would eat...and stressed the importance of him working with me to get over this.

He was a real trooper. But I found it so interesting that she could pinpoint exactly where he was "stuffed"...without me saying a thing.

BTW - Arlene always encourages folks to go to a vet if their animal is ill.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 26, 2010)

Arlene gave m the okay to post my session. Angiamelina is me and maripoza4685 is Arlene. So here it is: 

angiamelina: Chase and I had this big conversation about how she needs to talk to you. lol 

angiamelina: I kept telling her she needs to tell Arlene what she is feeling. 

maripoza4685: she does

maripoza4685: she definitely knew i was coming

maripoza4685: i explained it to her last night

maripoza4685: she seems to like me

angiamelina: I tried to prepare her to be open. Even though I didn't know if she would understand. 

maripoza4685: even though she may seem standofish to others

angiamelina: Chase is a loving bun. It doesn't suprise me she is open. She really is my baby. 

maripoza4685: she understands at least that this is important to you

angiamelina: She is standoffish to others. She doesn't like strangers. 

angiamelina: ahhh that she understands it is important to me. It really is and I really do want her to communicate with you. 

maripoza4685: yes i could feel that

maripoza4685: she will

maripoza4685: she already told me that I am 'different'

maripoza4685: shes not wrong there, huh? 

maripoza4685: animals often tell me that

angiamelina: lol probably not. But there is nothing wrong with that. 

maripoza4685: i have to warn you though, my husband cut grass and i have a bad headache

maripoza4685: allergies...

angiamelina: I am sorry. That isn't good. I understand allergies. 

maripoza4685: it will be ok

angiamelina: Are you sure? I know you said this wears you out?

maripoza4685: it's ok

maripoza4685: i don't dare disappoint Chase or she might change her mind

angiamelina: lol It is funny. I am watching her to see how she reacts. 

maripoza4685: she may react or not

maripoza4685: usually animals come closer

maripoza4685: i'm like a transmitter too

angiamelina: She doesn't appear to be. She was eating hay and just stopped and laid down on the floor to relax.

maripoza4685: when you ask a question they 'hear' you

angiamelina: Do they understand though?

maripoza4685: when i perceive the question

maripoza4685: they 'hear' what you are asking

maripoza4685: make sense?

maripoza4685: it's like i'm broadcasting it to them

angiamelina: Yes, that does make sense. 

maripoza4685: this is one reason why i like to do sessions thru IM because i noticed that many times the animals skip me altogether and answer their person's question directly

maripoza4685: i'm perfectly happy to be a channel

maripoza4685: but this doesn't work any other way

angiamelina: Really? I wish I could hear those answers lol I ask them every day what thye did while I was at work and of course get no answer. I always so, oh you don't want to talk about it lol 

maripoza4685: i have learned that the email summaries i do feel 'onesided'

angiamelina: Yeah, I couldn't imagine doing this via email. 

maripoza4685: does she turn her back when she doesn't want to listen?

angiamelina: Yes lol 

maripoza4685: i figured

maripoza4685: i got an image of her doing that

maripoza4685: or she pretends not t be listening

angiamelina: She does that to me a lot. Because she is so opinionated! 

maripoza4685: uh huh, Chase, i've got your number 

maripoza4685: yes she is

maripoza4685: but she does love you

angiamelina: Oh yes she likes to just ignore me. 

maripoza4685: very strong personality

angiamelina: Ahh I love her tons too!

maripoza4685: feels like she is teasing you

maripoza4685: she likes to get a reaction out of you

angiamelina: She does have a strong personality. Stronger then any of my animals. 

maripoza4685: i told her she was a naughty girl teasing mommy

maripoza4685: even though she is small, her presence is huge

angiamelina: I can agree with that too. She grunts at me in the morning because I feed little bunny first. I know she is doing just for my reaction lol 

maripoza4685: that's one thing i noticed right away

maripoza4685: ha ha ha

maripoza4685: got that right

angiamelina: She does tease me and give me a hard time. But I love every minute of it. 

maripoza4685: i realized i didn't have your questions in front of e

maripoza4685: me

maripoza4685: i type way too fast especially when i am doing this

angiamelina: That is okay. I can ask them here if you would like me too. 

maripoza4685: i can hardly keep up!

angiamelina: lol

maripoza4685: let's see

maripoza4685: i know you asked about her health...

maripoza4685: she insists she is fine

maripoza4685: but she's very stoic

angiamelina: Yes, I need her to drink more water. 

angiamelina: For her to get better

maripoza4685: i took a peak inside, the scan I told you about?

angiamelina: yes

maripoza4685: i got an image of a crossword puzzle

maripoza4685: put together

angiamelina: What does that mean?

maripoza4685: maybe like lots of pieces of her put together?

maripoza4685: it was an odd image

maripoza4685: but i've learned to blurt out anything i see

maripoza4685: her surgeries?

angiamelina: Yes, she has had 2 surgeries from her illness. 

maripoza4685: ok that's probably it

angiamelina: Does she feel okay now?

maripoza4685: she insists that she does and why are you bothering to ask?

maripoza4685: she definitely has a 'rabbittude'

angiamelina: lol Because the vet days she is very sick. That lets me know to keep fighting. It really sent chills through me. 

maripoza4685: chills?

maripoza4685: Chase is nowhere near giving up

angiamelina: Oh yes she does lol one of the reasons I love her so much is because of her rabbittude. 

maripoza4685: she will be fighting all the way 

maripoza4685: i scanned her energy points

angiamelina: I was afraid may be she had given up. So to hear she hasn't. Gives me a lot of hapiness for everything we have gone through. 

maripoza4685: do you understand what that is?

maripoza4685: definitely not given up

angiamelina: No, I don't think I do. 

maripoza4685: energy flows thru everything and there are certain points in the body that are the 'source' of that energy

maripoza4685: for instance, the energy center in her throat was not open all the way the energy was stagnant

maripoza4685: to me that means that she is having a hard time expressing herself

maripoza4685: on another level, it tells me that she literally has a dry throat

angiamelina: I do hear her express her self a lot through grunting and thumping. But may be not as much as she would like. 

angiamelina: She probably has a fry throat because she never ever drinks water. 

angiamelina: Which makes her illness worse. 

angiamelina: I meant dry throat not fry lol 

maripoza4685: it more likely means she has a hard time saying what she feels

maripoza4685: got it....aaakkk! my bad timing is contagious!

maripoza4685: typing........grrr

maripoza4685: typing!

angiamelina: Can you tell her it is okay to let me know how she feels? That I want her to tell me. 

maripoza4685: she sighed and said she will try harder

maripoza4685: it's not that she doesn't want you to know, it's just hard for her

angiamelina: lol that would be my Chase to sigh lol 

maripoza4685: she sees it as showing weakness 

maripoza4685: when she complains

maripoza4685: or tells you about something that may be wrong with her

maripoza4685: i don't know if she will change because it's in her basic personality to be that wya

angiamelina: Oh she will never be a weakness. She has fought so hard to be here. Over a year ago 2 vets told me to put her to sleep. I will never think she is a weakness. 

maripoza4685: way

maripoza4685: of course we don't think so, it's her unrealistic expectations of herself

angiamelina: I can deal with that. I will just have to keep taking her to vet for check ups. Can you let her know when I do that I will never leave her. Sher gets so upset going to the vet. I am always there right beside her fighting. 

maripoza4685: she puffed out her chest when you said how strong she was

maripoza4685: she knows you support her

maripoza4685: you 'fight' together

angiamelina: lol she is my strong one. She had been through a lot. But she is still fighting and loving life.

maripoza4685: ging back to energy centers...

maripoza4685: the other blockage is in her abdomen

angiamelina: I will fight with her forever. That made me tear up. She will always be my baby and I will never give up on her. 

maripoza4685: it's darker there, heavier

angiamelina: A blockage in her bladder. 

maripoza4685: not necessarily

maripoza4685: i can't be that specific

maripoza4685: i can't give you any diagnosis

maripoza4685: but it's possible

maripoza4685: her whole urinary system seems sluggish

angiamelina: I understand, that is the diagnosis the vet has given. Please let her know I will fight foever for her and how much I love her. 

maripoza4685: something is too small? 

maripoza4685: or constricted?

maripoza4685: things just don't work right there

angiamelina: It is sluggish, which is the reason she needs to drink more. It is constricted due to calcium build up. 

maripoza4685: oh ok

maripoza4685: that's why i see an image of a tube coated inside in white

angiamelina: Yes, the calcium is white.

maripoza4685: see what i mean about interpreting things?

maripoza4685: she's not happy we are talking about this

angiamelina: Yes, I do. And I have no idea how you do it lol 

maripoza4685: she wants to ignore it

angiamelina: Why? 

angiamelina: She feels it is hard to talk about it? 

maripoza4685: Chase says that thats how she's gotten this far, how she has survived by not letting it be real

angiamelina: She went from laying on the floor to hiding under the couch. 

maripoza4685: yes i could feel her upset

maripoza4685: sorry Chase!

maripoza4685: maybe she thinks i am exposing all her secrets

maripoza4685: i assured her that her secrets were safe with us

angiamelina: She has. She has faught this until she was so sick she had to have emergency surgery. But she has got to let me know sooner so I can help her. She has to drink more water. 

maripoza4685: did she poke her head back out?

angiamelina: No lol she is hiding from me. 

maripoza4685: she's somehow associated water with what is wrong with her

maripoza4685: i tried to explain that the water is what makes things work properly

maripoza4685: she also associates drinking with peeing

angiamelina: Thank you. I have tried so hard to get her to drink some but she just won't. 

maripoza4685: and that hurts so water hurts

angiamelina: Ahhh my poor girl. But the medicene she is taking will make her pee. It is Lasix. 

maripoza4685: i'm getting an image of you giving her a popcicle?

maripoza4685: yes i am very familiar with Lasix

angiamelina: lol Not a popcicle but crasins. 

maripoza4685: ice?

angiamelina: That is what she is on right now. 

angiamelina: No ice. 

maripoza4685: would she lick ice cubes?

angiamelina: I have actually never tried. I will have to try that. She hated the snow I tried to get her to lick lol 

maripoza4685: ugh

maripoza4685: maybe not then

maripoza4685: she doesn't have to put her feet in the ice like in the snow

angiamelina: lol I think she was upset about the snow because I said "here" which usually means a treat and then I had this stupid container full of snow lol

maripoza4685: i may be WAY off with this, but if you put veggies in water would she 'fish' them out?

angiamelina: I have never tried. I will have to try that. 

maripoza4685: ha ha ha that could be...snow would be a real let down

maripoza4685: i 'see' her liking this

angiamelina: Yeah she was not at all happy with me lol 

maripoza4685: miss little Princess

angiamelina: I will try it. I know I use to have a container that grew cilantor and she loved eating it. 

angiamelina: OMG is she a Princess lol 

maripoza4685: i saw her little tiara

maripoza4685: symbolic i guess

angiamelina: lol that does not surprise me. She acts like a princess 24-7 lol 

maripoza4685: she's amusing

maripoza4685: has a lot of personality 

angiamelina: She does have a lot of personality. 

angiamelina: How does she feel about Little Bunny? 

maripoza4685: oh gosh i just looked at the time! we started at 7 

maripoza4685: don't worry, lets finish that question at least.

angiamelina: OMG, time has gone fast! okay. I can get online now and pay for another half hour. 

angiamelina: If you are okay with doing an hour? 

maripoza4685: i'm not worried about it!

maripoza4685: if you wish

maripoza4685: i'm going to continue anyway

maripoza4685: she sees Little Bunny as a nuisance now, like a little sister that bugs her

angiamelina: Well, I want to pay you for an hour as there are other questions I have to ask if you are okay with it. I will get online and pay now. 

maripoza4685: ok

maripoza4685: as you wish

maripoza4685: i never know how long these will go

maripoza4685: it depends entirely upon what the animal wants to tell me

angiamelina: lol I kind of got that feeling Little Bunny is a nuisance. Does Chase want to live wtih her again or is she happy by herself?

maripoza4685: she's not sure she wants to live with anyone

maripoza4685: she feels more 'special'

angiamelina: lol that sounds like her 

maripoza4685: when she has her own cage

maripoza4685: she wants to tell you that its not that she dislikes her, she just doesn't want to be bothered

maripoza4685: i asked if she could just ignore her rather than being difficult and she simply said, No i don't want to 

maripoza4685: is little bunny white?

angiamelina: They were bonded for years before Chase's surgeries. lol may be they are just happier apart. 

angiamelina: Yes, Little Bunny is white. 

maripoza4685: there is a little one here pouting

maripoza4685: it's probably her

maripoza4685: this happens a lot as well

angiamelina: lol yes she seems to be the outer lol 

maripoza4685: others 'jump' in

maripoza4685: they have completely different personalities

angiamelina: That is true. A lot of times I will try to giver Chase attention and a cat will jump in. 

maripoza4685: LB wants to please

angiamelina: They do have different personalities. 

angiamelina: Yes, she does. But she is mean bunny lol 

maripoza4685: no i meant literally, jump into the session

maripoza4685: she is saying FINE! I don't want to live with her either! so there!

maripoza4685: she's apparently been listening

maripoza4685: Little Bunny isn't little is she?

angiamelina: lol. I do kind of get they may not want to live together. But would they want to have free time out together?

angiamelina: lol Little Bunny was little when I got her but no, she isn't anymore lol

maripoza4685: Chase said that's ok with her to have playtimes together

maripoza4685: in fact, LB is quite 'fluffy'

angiamelina: OMG, yes she is!

maripoza4685: LB is mad now

angiamelina: lol she gets mad easily lol 

maripoza4685: she doesn't want to be around Chase at all

maripoza4685: i can tell!

angiamelina: I kind of thouth that. But wasn't sure. Because they lived together for years. 

maripoza4685: Chase is opioniated and strong, but LB is just plain ornergy

angiamelina: lol Little Bunny is so dang ornergy lol 

maripoza4685: she is stomping her feet!

maripoza4685: opps!

maripoza4685: i hope i didn't insult her!

angiamelina: Have you connected with LB? I am suprised. She is so dang stubborn!

maripoza4685: i told her that I was 'fluffy' too

maripoza4685: yes she's here

angiamelina: She stomps her feet, grunts, and boxes often lol I think you are okay!

maripoza4685: she chimed in when Chase was talking about not wanting to live with her

maripoza4685: she was listening before

angiamelina: lol she is crabby, but I love her too lol 

maripoza4685: but hearing that, she couldn't hold back any longer

angiamelina: lol she is a mean little thing, She is next lol 

maripoza4685: if she will talk with me now

angiamelina: I paid you for an additional 30 minutes. 

maripoza4685: oh! and she is angry because you didn't talk with her first

maripoza4685: i'm getting the 'you always loved her better!' rabbitude

maripoza4685: ouch!

angiamelina: Oh, well hmmmmm she is my baby too. But she tends to grunt and box me so I don't spend as much time with her. I think she hates it when I spend time with her. 

maripoza4685: we love them no matter how difficult

maripoza4685: we are their guardians

angiamelina: Wow, really! I can't say she is wrong. Chase has always been the sick one. But I don't want LB to think that. Right after you said that, she started throwing around a box in her cage. 

maripoza4685: Chase won't talk now that LB is here

angiamelina: wow, sounds like there is some issues between them two. Which I kind of thought. 

maripoza4685: i tried to tell her that you loved her just as much

maripoza4685: but she snorted at me

angiamelina: lol That is Chase, she loves to snort lol 

maripoza4685: no that was LB

maripoza4685: and she swears like a sailor

angiamelina: I think Chase has an issue that I always feed little bunny first. 

angiamelina: lol I can imagine LB swears like a sailor. She is a mean little thing. I am surprised she just snorted and didn't box lol 

maripoza4685: they are simply steeped in sibling rivalry

maripoza4685: i'm not sure she can listen

maripoza4685: Chase i mean

angiamelina: I have kind of gotten that. But not sure how to fix it. I always have to feed one bunny first, and they can see each other. 

maripoza4685: when i tried to ask her about being upset about LB being fed first

angiamelina: lol Chase not listening sounds like the princess syndrome lol 

maripoza4685: she wouldn't comment

maripoza4685: uh huh

maripoza4685: it does to me too

maripoza4685: any other questions

maripoza4685: i honestly don't know how you could have had a session without both of them here

maripoza4685: now chase is saying 'i'm the GOOD one' LOL

angiamelina: lol Chase is near me and I told her she needed to talk to Arlene, not sure if that will help. lol 

angiamelina: Chase can somtimes be the good one lol but not always lol 

maripoza4685: in her humble opinion she is always 

maripoza4685: any more questions?

maripoza4685: i need to go in a min

angiamelina: I am okay with always thinking that. Which is probably gave her princess syndrome lol 

angiamelina: Okay 2 more questions. Why won't chase use the litter box 

maripoza4685: ok

maripoza4685: it has to do with the water thing

angiamelina: and why sometimes she will let me pet her for hours and other time shse will run from me like hse is scared. 

angiamelina: Ahhh okay, that makes sense. 

maripoza4685: she's associating the litter box with the water 

maripoza4685: she doesn't mean to hurt your feelings but sometimes she needs petting and other times she doesn't want it

angiamelina: Okay, that is understandable. 

maripoza4685: it may seem like she is afraid but she's only 'afraid' that you will pet her anyway

maripoza4685: she's a moody princess

maripoza4685: little Diva

angiamelina: Okay, then I will back off when she seems like that. OMG she is so a diva! 

maripoza4685: evreything in her time when SHEwants it

angiamelina: lol she does. 

maripoza4685: yep

angiamelina: Okay one more quesiton. Is she okay with going to the vet. 

angiamelina: She always seems so scared and they are just there to help her. 

maripoza4685: it's not her favorite thing to do

angiamelina: Does she know I will always bring her home. I would never leave her.

maripoza4685: she knows they are trying to help but does not like how they smell

maripoza4685: she knows you are there for her

angiamelina: lol they do kind of smell like bleach lol 

angiamelina: Okay good!

maripoza4685: i'm not sure what she means but she is wrinkling up her nose

maripoza4685: eww!

maripoza4685: she has me in stitches

angiamelina: lol she is back laying on the floor with her ears high like she is listening to something

maripoza4685: no doubt

angiamelina: lol it might be the meds. She thinks they are yucky.

maripoza4685: i dont blame her there

maripoza4685: lots of animals tell me that

angiamelina: I am sure. 

maripoza4685: i hate to do it, but i need to end the session

maripoza4685: Ghost Whisperers is on

angiamelina: That is okay. I will pay online and send pictures of Little Bunny next. 

maripoza4685: yes i'd be interested in seeing her

maripoza4685: if it is what i imagined

angiamelina: lol I think it will be 

maripoza4685: if SHE is 

maripoza4685: fluffy 

angiamelina: She is slffy 

angiamelina: fluffy lol 

maripoza4685: it's been fun Amy

angiamelina: Yes, Thank you very much. 

maripoza4685: btw, i will balance Chase's energy and clear out as much of the 'sluge' that i can

maripoza4685: sludge?

This was the end of our conversation. I deleted the by thread to try and make it shorter.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have time to read Peg or Amy's sessions because I'm skyping with Alicia (will do it later) ...but I wanted to let you all know that Arlene got back to me and will be able to do a session with us soon!

She said that at first glance at Jenson's picture he thinks the name "Sheriff" is yucky (his exact words!) and likes the name Jenson. Arlene also said that he is a very angry bunny boy.

So....hopefully she can get back to us soon so we can help Jenson to not be so angry .


----------



## myheart (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm... makes me think that I might want to find out about whether or not bonding Ellie into my trio is even possible because of personality conflicts caused by Callie. I am going to have to seriously think about scrapping a few bucks together to get some answers. 

Thanks for posting the reading, Amy.

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2010)

Janet I also am very tempted because I think it would help with bonding the boys. I just can't spend that money on it when there is other things it can be spent on.


----------



## myheart (Apr 27, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Janet I also am very tempted because I think it would help with bonding the boys. I just can't spend that money on it when there is other things it can be spent on.



I feel the same way, Ali. But I just know that Ellie is meant to be part of my heart. I knew it from the very first time I held her. I just don't know what to do to keep her here because Callie is so naughty to her. I hate the thought of unbonding Callie to bond Ellie to Patrick and Zappa. It just wouldn't be fair to Callie....

It would just be nice to have someone say that they will bond if.... Just knowing their terms would help me so much. I would be filling out adoption papers asap because Ellie is just that special to me.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Amy.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am glad you guys liked reading it. I will post the rest of my animals when I get them done. You can tell by reading my session that there was very little time spent with Little Bunny, however she has let me pet her without grunt or running since the session. I am not sure what the Little Bunny got out of the session since the session was suppose to be for Chase. May be just Arlene telling her I love her or may be it has nothing to do with the session. But I found it really strange how much she has let me pet her since then. 

To the people who are thinking of getting it done, I totally would. It helps put your mind at ease. I feel so much better knowing these things and can't wait to find out more. It is nice to know Chase enjoys living by herself and doesn't want to live with the Little Bunny. Since they lived together for 4 years, I was sure they missed the companionship and I felt guilty about it. But not anymore.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 29, 2010)

Arlene and I really haven't been able to do our session yet since she is a bit busy with her new foster ratties that she has for the summer, but we have done a bit of talking. She has been balancing Jenson's energy (calming him) and I can really tell...the difference is amazing.

I have gotten bits and pieces and I can now understand why Jenson is the way he is. The good thing is, is that he does know that I am here to help him. He says he has trust issues with women, but he really loves Ryan....so Ryan said he'd start spending more time with him. I'm hoping that when the session is done and I have had Arlene ask Jenson some of the questions I'd like to know the answer to...then hopefully Jents will start calming down and start trusting women more.

I'm trying to get a group of us local rabbit lovers together to take the bunnies to a park so I can get Jenson socialized a bit more with other rabbit lovers....so hopefully that happens soon!

We tried to do the session a bit ago, but Arlene said Jenson was having trouble due to his throat not being open enough (or something like that...forgot how she explained it). So, I think maybe his energy was "off" in his throat due to him running out of water today and drinking a ton of water when I refilled his dish when I got home? So maybe his throat was sore?


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 30, 2010)

Arlene sounds amazing! I'm a bit of a skeptic but she sounds like the real deal, honestly. It sounds like there are some things she knows that in no way a 'fake' could even stumble upon or guess. I found her website and bookmarked it for when I have some extra cash.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 30, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Arlene sounds amazing! I'm a bit of a skeptic but she sounds like the real deal, honestly. It sounds like there are some things she knows that in no way a 'fake' could even stumble upon or guess. I found her website and bookmarked it for when I have some extra cash.


When I first used her - I really wanted to prove her wrong. I made some questions sorta tricky (I forget now what they were). 

The things that amazed me where the color of Tiny's ball that he loved (I'd forgotten about it till she mentioned it - then I found a picture of him with it the next day) - the fact that Puck's blanket was fleecey blue when Art held him for hours and convinced him to stay with us and Puck's comment about how "he loved it no matter which way daddy petted him." That made no sense to me until Amy reminded me how Art used to pet him both directions and we'd be like, "You shouldn't pet a rabbit like that.." and he was like "Puck likes it that way".

These things and other things that I'd never shared on the forum or had forgotten about - were the things that convinced me.

Then when she described Zeus' prior home - it sounded exactly like I remembered reading - so I went back through the old emails and it was the same description.

So yeah...I believe now.


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting the conversation between you both..that was quite interesting..


----------



## Amy27 (May 7, 2010)

I wanted to post Little Bunny's session. It didn't go as well as Chase's but I expected that. Little Bunny is more distant, she will only do what she wants to do. 

maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:41:01 PM): hi amy
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:41:54 PM): Hello. How are you?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:42:43 PM): are you busy?
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:42:50 PM): No
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:42:55 PM): do you have time for a chat with Little Bunny?
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:42:59 PM): I sure do!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:44:09 PM): we will give it a whirl. i feel guilty for taking so long
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:44:16 PM): That is okay. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:44:22 PM): Hopefully she will cooperate!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:44:22 PM): i can't seem to spell today either LOL
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:44:32 PM): That is okay lol it is Friday 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:44:32 PM): i adored the pics you sent me
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:44:37 PM): Thank you. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:44:46 PM): it shows just how 'fluffy' she is!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:44:52 PM): i sure got that right. LOL
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:44:52 PM): She is really fluffy. lol 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:44:58 PM): You did and her being white lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:45:26 PM): i love when i get stuff right like that, things i couldn't possibly know
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:45:36 PM): it is reaffirming
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:45:48 PM): hold on a min
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:45:49 PM): Yes, I knew then that you were realy connected with them lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:47:01 PM): back
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:47:08 PM): okay
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:47:27 PM): my daughter wanted me to see the clothing she had sewed for a reenactment she is going to tomorrow
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:47:32 PM): sewn
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:47:35 PM): ugh!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:47:41 PM): my brain is scrambled
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:47:42 PM): oh that is awesome!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:47:55 PM): this particular one is Middle Ages stuff
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:48:09 PM): Wow how cool! 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:48:09 PM): she's done ren faire stuff and civil war too
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:48:22 PM): she doesn't get her sewing skills from me.
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:48:26 PM): That is awesome. I have never done anything like that. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:48:38 PM): i do well to sew a straight hem with a sewing maching
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:48:41 PM): lol I can't sew either. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:48:54 PM): I can't even do that! lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:49:00 PM): anyway, that's way off the subject
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:49:17 PM): i dont have the questions in front of me
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:49:21 PM): they are in my gmail
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:49:22 PM): That is okay. Very interesting to learn more about you. You sound like such a cool person. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:49:41 PM): cool? hum...i don't know
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:50:05 PM): That is okay. I also wanted to talk to Little Bunny about how she is feeling. She is sick too. I really want to touch on her going to the vet. She gets so upset she makes herself sick. There have been times the vet has had to medicate her just so I can get her home. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:50:10 PM): I am not sure what she is so afraid of. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:50:40 PM): You have had a lot of experiences in life. I enjoy our conversations. To my boring desk job lol you are cool!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:50:51 PM): what about pre-meds?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:51:05 PM): i had a boring desk job for years
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:51:18 PM): We tried that but since it is a stress issue, none of the pre meds have seemed to help. They have tried giving her meds for car sickness. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:51:55 PM): what about some Rescue Remedy?
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:52:05 PM): I am not sure if it is the car or the vet. She seems to calm down at the vets, but as soon as I put her in the car, she goes crazy. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:52:09 PM): have you used it?
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:52:26 PM): I have actually heard that it wasn't good for rabbits. Then I just read recently that it is and it works so I will have to try it. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:52:43 PM): hum i don't know why it would be
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:53:00 PM): i've used it with all my animals
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:53:07 PM): From the recent information I read, I think it was just someone stating that and didn't really have the facts straight. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:53:39 PM): one of my best friends is an expert n flower essences
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:53:54 PM): she makes her own and has studied how to use them to heal
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:54:06 PM): i'ts way over my head, but she's very good at it
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:54:14 PM): That is awesome!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:54:23 PM): i trust her with my life so if she says it's ok then it is
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:54:38 PM): lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:54:47 PM): Little Bunny is here btw
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:54:52 PM): she's listening
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:54:57 PM): Ahhhh I get so excited to hear that. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:55:01 PM): How is she feeling? 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:55:16 PM): she keeps talking about change, not wanting or liking change
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:55:37 PM): i happened to be thinking about what bothered her about going to the vet
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:55:52 PM): Is she fearful when I take her out of the house? 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:56:17 PM): now she's telling me she doesn't like to go because the vet always finds something wrong and you get upset
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:56:29 PM): she does not like leaving the house
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:56:46 PM): this is strange but do you take her by herself when you go ?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:56:52 PM): or take someone else for company
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:57:11 PM): Can you let her know that she is a little sick. But the medicine is going to make her all better. She is going to have to go to the vet more for a little while. She is going next week. But she has to trust me. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:57:15 PM): I go by myself. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:57:22 PM): i know from my experience that animals like company
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:57:25 PM): The vet has weird hours and I can never find someone to go with me. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:57:37 PM): She does go with Chase though. They almost always go together. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:57:44 PM): i had ne rat boy who was so nervous when i took him alone that it was pitiful
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:58:00 PM): but when i took his brothers with him, he was fine
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:58:16 PM): but in her case, i dont knwo why she would want that
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:58:24 PM): I don't know if LB knows Chase is there. They are in separate cages. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:58:35 PM): there?
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:58:41 PM): at the vets. Sorry lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:58:51 PM): you take her as well?
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:58:56 PM): Chase always goes when LB goes since chase goes so often. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:59:04 PM): ok
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:59:29 PM): she was telling me about having company so i assumed she meant she wanted it
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 5:59:48 PM): her answers are a bit convoluded sometimes
Amy S (05/07/2010 5:59:58 PM): lol that doesn't surprise me lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:00:08 PM): like she's saying well, you are the human, you should be able to figure it out!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:00:14 PM): she's a sassy little thing
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:00:25 PM): lol Oh that sounds like her attitude for sure. She is a fiesty little thing!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:00:34 PM): now she's telling me that if she didn't like me she wouldn't talk to me at all
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:00:41 PM): She has boxed me and grunts at me all the time. lol 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:01:08 PM): That is why I was surprised she was jeolous of Chase because she is so angry around me and seems so scared of me. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:01:27 PM): she was stomping her foot when she told me that
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:01:46 PM): lol I think she has a strange way of showing people she likes them lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:01:53 PM): what she does and what she feels may not be the same
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:02:08 PM): That could be. May be I need to think about that when she acts out. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:02:11 PM): she has trouble admitting it
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:02:26 PM): she likes to be n control
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:02:30 PM): Does she know that I love her? That she is just as important to me as Chase?
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:02:37 PM): Oh she loves to be in control lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:02:44 PM): oh ye! she knows
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:02:50 PM): i chastized her for giving you a hard time
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:02:50 PM): Good!
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:02:58 PM): She gives me a hard time a lot lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:03:08 PM): she gave me a 'humpft!'
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:03:13 PM): lol
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:03:23 PM): Could you tell her to stop chasing the darn cat!!! 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:03:31 PM): i told her i didn't care what she did i liked her anyway
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:03:41 PM): she's still doing that?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:03:43 PM): ugh
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:03:53 PM): dumb cat
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:03:57 PM): Ahhh I have to say though she is so good with me when I give her meds. She doesn't try to bite or box me. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:03:59 PM): that's her reply
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:04:14 PM): didn't we ask her to be good about that?
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:04:16 PM): yes she is still doing it. The cat is a scared cat and one day will attack her I am sure. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:04:26 PM): No, it was in my email though as one of my questions. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:04:35 PM): ah ok
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:04:58 PM): i'm pretty sure she and i discussed it.
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:05:09 PM): i remember telling her that it was the least she could do for you
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:05:24 PM): she must have thought about it
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:05:31 PM): I know she thinks it is fun. I can tell it is a game to her. But it really bothers the cat lol 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:05:41 PM): The cat is afraid of her. lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:05:42 PM): yes it does
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:05:49 PM): i dont blame him
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:05:56 PM): is he a tabby?
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:06:11 PM): No, all white lol I have a house full of white animals lol 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:06:27 PM): But you are right the cat is a he.
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:06:27 PM): hum i wonder who this tabby cat is
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:06:35 PM): oh well maybe he just wandered in
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:06:39 PM): randomly
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:06:54 PM): Could be or one LB had seen before she came to live with me. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:07:01 PM): everything i say can't be right or meaningful
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:07:16 PM): No lol and LB is going to be real hard with that and her attitude 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:07:24 PM): she is showing me what looks like a barn
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:07:31 PM): cats in the rafters
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:07:40 PM): She did come from a pet store which means she was probably from a beeder. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:08:02 PM): LB enjoys throwing random things in the conversation too
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:08:05 PM): lol No rafters where she lives now with me...I bet it is from her previous home. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:08:08 PM): she thinks it's funny
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:08:17 PM): lol I am sure she does. That sounds like her. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:08:25 PM): i think she is 'testing' me
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:08:30 PM): lol I think so too. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:08:47 PM): Can you tell her she has to go to the vet next week and not to be scared? That everything will be okay? 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:08:49 PM): i can here her giggling
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:09:00 PM): lol I can imagine her giggle as an evil laugh lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:09:00 PM): i will tell her
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:09:05 PM): mwahaha
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:09:07 PM): no 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:09:10 PM): just kidding
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:09:14 PM): lol
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:09:22 PM): it's more like a deep he he he
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:09:28 PM): lol that is cute!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:09:34 PM): mischevious i'd say
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:09:51 PM): i tried to ask her about Chase
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:01 PM): after i got the pic of them together
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:08 PM): she just won't talk with me about that
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:17 PM): 'but you were so close," i said
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:21 PM): what happened?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:25 PM): no
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:27 PM): no?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:36 PM): no dont want to talk about it now
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:39 PM): later?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:42 PM): maybe
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:10:53 PM): i'm stuck when an animal does that
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:11:02 PM): i do not believe in pressing them
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:11:06 PM): it's a matter of respect
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:11:14 PM): She was Chase's slave. Chase took all the cuddles and licks and never gave any back to LB. I always felt bad for her. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:11:21 PM): if you don't have mutual respect it is all for naught
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:11:30 PM): I don't want LB to talk about anything she doesn't want to so I am okay with that. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:11:41 PM): something hurt her though
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:11:44 PM): emotionally
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:11:54 PM): i can 'feel' her heart hurting
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:12:05 PM): she knows i can too
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:12:08 PM): she's figuring me out
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:12:17 PM): heaven help me! LOL
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:12:24 PM): When they split up, it was because Chase had surgery. I could tell both of them grieved missing the other animal. I think they were both very hurt. They didn't understand why the other left them. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:12:38 PM): And then Chase smelled funny when I did let them get close. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:12:39 PM): i suspect you are right
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:12:50 PM): yes i've had that problem as well
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:13:08 PM): it oculd ahve been something said between them
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:13:14 PM): I think they both hold a grudge against the other for leaving them. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:13:28 PM): i was wondering that too
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:13:43 PM): if she will let me, i will try and explore that with her
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:13:48 PM): but not till she is ready
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:13:53 PM): It could be..I remember LB trying to figure out Chase's stitches and Chase got mad. It had to be strange for them both. LB also is the one that got moved to a new cage area and she was not happy about that either. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:14:10 PM): she LB?
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:14:18 PM): Yes. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:14:33 PM): Because Chase was sick, I couldn't put her through mroe stress and more her so I moved LB. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:14:34 PM): why did I have to be the one to move?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:15:11 PM): that humpft! again
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:15:34 PM): Chase was very very sick at the time. Chase was going to the vet every week. She need the room so she felt safe when she was home. LB was my strong one. I knew LB would be strong and I didn't know if Chase could at that point in time. I didn't know if Chase could handle the move. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:16:04 PM): I hope she knows or can you tell her I did it because she was my strong one? 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:16:12 PM): she's listening but not ready to accept it
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:16:12 PM): I think that will make her feel better lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:16:26 PM): but she did 'hear' you
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:16:35 PM): Oh lol I guess I am still figuring this out lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:16:45 PM): so am i
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:16:48 PM): lol 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:17:16 PM): Does she like her new room? I put lots of nice things and toys in it to try and make it easier for her. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:17:21 PM): gosh i just can't understand what she's telling me
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:17:25 PM): green?
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:17:39 PM): lol Hay or veggies...could be lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:18:13 PM): like i said, LB throws out things sometimes just to see if we get it
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:18:29 PM): lol She is a big hay eater and loves her cilantro. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:18:38 PM): i can't remember any of my communications where one did that so blatantly
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:18:57 PM): lol for some reason, that doesn't surprise me. I have never met an animal like LB.
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:19:08 PM): she's saying the cat is useless
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:19:18 PM): lol she is right....but I love the cat lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:19:36 PM): she sighed and said i know she does and i can't figure out why
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:19:47 PM): lol I wonder if she is referring to the mouse the cat was playing with that scared the crap out of LB!!! 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:20:07 PM): the mouse scared LB?
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:20:29 PM): This was just a month or so ago and LB was thumping when I got home for hours and I couldn't figure out what was wrong with her. A few hours later I saw it.....a black little mouse in my house. LB hated that mouse lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:20:32 PM): a real mouse?
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:20:40 PM): Yeah a real mouse. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:20:57 PM): and she thought it was the cat's job to keep them out 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:21:15 PM): lol that is what I am thinking. Except the cat played with it lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:21:18 PM): so she thinks the cat is useless cause he is not doing his job
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:21:22 PM): Yep lol 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:21:58 PM): I have 2 cats and one is blind and LB leaves that cat alone. I wonder if she knows that something is wrong with that cat because she just gives my other cat a hard time. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:22:16 PM): yes she knows the cat isn't 'right'
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:22:29 PM): missing something
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:22:37 PM): I thought she must have since she leaves him alone and gives the other cat such a hard time lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:23:03 PM): i can't tell if she knows he's blind but she's being kind to him because he needs her to
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:23:16 PM): He really does. He has had a VERY hard life. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:23:26 PM): she senses a helplesness about him so she is not mad for him not doing his job
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:23:37 PM): That is good. He is a little helpless lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:23:38 PM): 'his job is to love Mommy
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:23:54 PM): Ahh it is and he does a good job! 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:24:09 PM): Is there anything LB wants me to know? Anything I can do better? 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:24:17 PM): so she sees him as living up to her expectations and the other cat is not
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:24:39 PM): The other cat is a huge baby for some reason. She is afraid of everything!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:24:49 PM): im having trouble with her now. she's getting tired of talking 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:25:01 PM): i probably shouldn't push her
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:25:01 PM): lol she is so not a people person lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:25:15 PM): perhaps that way she will tell me later
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:25:18 PM): or people bunny lol 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:25:33 PM): i always tell my animals that they are free to 'consult' with me whenever they need to
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:25:44 PM): That is sweet. Thank you. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:25:46 PM): and there are some who have on a regular basis
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:26:01 PM): Has Chase tried to connect with you at all since her session?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:26:02 PM): the thing is i have to have my 'listening' o
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:26:07 PM): on
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:26:10 PM): nope
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:26:15 PM): haven't heard from her
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:26:20 PM): I am surprised. I thought she would. 
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:26:28 PM): lol she is such a baby. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:26:31 PM): or i havent heard her
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:26:44 PM): i can't stay 'on' all the time
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:26:54 PM): Yes, that would be hard. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:26:56 PM): i have to run now and make dinner for the ratties
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:27:11 PM): Okay. Have a good night. And thanks for talking to LB!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:27:24 PM): the 3 i am babysitting for this summer are not going to want to go home
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:27:34 PM): No, lol I don't think they will!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:27:38 PM): we are really enjoying them though
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:27:53 PM): You will be able to visit them right?
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:28:08 PM): not really
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:28:27 PM): they live about an hr and a half north of us past washington DC
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:28:46 PM): i will have to visit another way
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:28:48 PM): That stinks. They are going to be so spoiled by the time they go home!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:28:58 PM): they are rotten now
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:29:02 PM): but that's as it should be
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:29:04 PM): lol that is a good thing!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:29:12 PM): good to talk with you as always Amy!
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:29:31 PM): don't disappear on me
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:29:38 PM): i enjoy talking to you
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:29:39 PM): Good talking to you too. I will email you pictures of George and pay online sometime this weekend. he is the next one I want to do. 
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:29:46 PM): ah ok
maripoza4685 (05/07/2010 6:30:00 PM): i am going to see my mom on sunday
Amy S (05/07/2010 6:30:07 PM): I know you are busy so whenever you get a chance. No hurry.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 19, 2010)

I never actually read the last conversation but maybe after sending pictures do you think this person can trace you guys to your accounts here and gaining all the information she can??


----------



## undergunfire (May 19, 2010)

*Acacia-Berry wrote: *


> I never actually read the last conversation but maybe after sending pictures do you think this person can trace you guys to your accounts here and gaining all the information she can??



Nope....Arlene has known things only some of us humans and the pet would know....like little details that none of us have ever shared with anyone. 

This isn't specifically for you, but more for everyone....
You can believe or not, but unless you have tried it for yourself then you really would never know...and trust me, once you have tried it, its pretty clear that its not a scam .


----------



## TinysMom (May 19, 2010)

*Acacia-Berry wrote: *


> I never actually read the last conversation but maybe after sending pictures do you think this person can trace you guys to your accounts here and gaining all the information she can??


No - I don't believe she does that.

For one thing - I was just "chatting" with her one time - and mentioned that my mom's cat was dying and mom was taking it hard and not willing to have him put down. I didn't describe the cat at all - just that his name was "Petey" and that my mom is in Maine.

We continued to chat for a minute and she said, "Is your mom's cat orange and ..." and she described him to a "t". I said "yes". She said, "he has diabetes?" - which I had NOT told her. I said, "yes". 

She then said, "I see another cat watching over him - waiting for him to cross the bridge. Did he have a playmate?" and I said, "No".

Then she said, "I can't get over this other cat - he's reaching down to comfort your mom's cat...." and she started to describe him to me. She also said, "He has strong emotions about your mom..."

and I was like "That was mom's cat for 18 years and when he died - mom got Petey..."

She had no way of knowing any of that stuff - I hadn't shared pictures on here or talked to her about mom's cats before. It just happened to come up in a conversation.

I know many are doubters - and that is fine. I was a doubter - I wanted to prove her wrong - but I am convinced that animals can communicate (and try to communicate) with humans.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 19, 2010)

She also mentioned a toy i had here that no one knew about that I was letting Pegs bunny use.


----------



## TinysMom (May 19, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> She also mentioned a toy i had here that no one knew about that I was letting Pegs bunny use.


I had forgotten about that - I don't remember whether or not I knew about the toy at the time - or specifics about the toy.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 19, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She also mentioned a toy i had here that no one knew about that I was letting Pegs bunny use.
> ...


Nope you asked if there was some kind of toy.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 22, 2010)

Wow... this has been an amazing read:in tears:

Thank you so much for sharing these stories... I am so envious! Amy, have you noticed any change in your bunners since their talks with Arlene?


----------



## Amy27 (May 24, 2010)

Autumn, I have seen some changes. However, I don't think they are all due to changes in the rabbit. I think I have changed some also as I feel I understand my rabbit better. 

For example, I realized Little Bunny needs and wants attention. She just wants it in her own way. I have spent more time sitting and talking to her. I think she has been more comfortable around me. I think that is due to Arlene talking to her and me making more of an effort. I think we both understand each other better. 

As you can see in my conversation, I asked Arlene several times to tell Little Bunny about the trip to the vets and to explain to her why she had to go. Usually when I take Little Bunny to the vet, she looks so sick I want to pull over the car and I am afraid she isn't going to make it. However, when I took her on Friday she didn't look as sick. She still was very scared, even the vet commented on how scared she looked. But on the trip to and from the vet, there was never a time I looked at her and wondered if I should pull over or if she was going to make it. 

With Chase, Arlene asked her to be more vocal and to tell me what she wants. Around the same time Chase talked with Arlene, she has started grunting like a pig at her baby gate when I let her out in the mornings. I think the grunts are adorable. But I think Chase is trying to communicate to me that she hates that darn gate. She pushes the gate with her mouth when I unlock it and grunts and helps me move it out of the way so she can get out. 

However, there are things I was hoping that would change that haven't. In the conversation with Chase, I really tried to push her to drink water and explain why it was important. However, Chase is still not drinking any water. 

Oh, also you will see I asked Arlene to tell Little Bunny to stop chasing the cat. It hasn't happened since Arlene told her that. I hope it continues because it was making me fearful of leaving the two out alone as my cat was getting really scared by Little Bunny chasing her. The cat use to hide from Little Bunny a lot and the cat has even been coming around more when Little Bunny is out. So, I am really crossing my fingers that it stays this way. 

Chase and Little Bunny both have very different attitudes. I think Arlene was 100% accurate on both of their attitudes, even though they are so different. 

With some of the things Arlene suggested with Chase. I tried the ice cubes and Chase will lick them like twice and then is over it. I was afraid to try the floating veggies in water because I was afraid she would drowned herself trying to get them out. lol. I don't know if that is true but getting her nose in water worries me.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 24, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I use Arlene Thompson
> 
> Her email is:
> 
> ...



Just sent an email with questions and a picture and payment off earlier today to Arlene as I had a situation with Weatherly that concerned me regarding my training of her and wanted to make sure she was OK... will post on this as I learn about what we have going on.

Today the farrier was out - Weatherly was antsyduring her turn and then hung around to poke at the farrier and then got in my face and played with my hair, then she yawned in my face and was her usual cute self.

I try to speak horse as I can but the weekend had me baffled and overwhelmed that I was not connecting so it was time to call in someone with more experience.

I believe!

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (May 24, 2010)

Denise, good luck talking with Arlene. I hope you are able to get the information you are looking for.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 25, 2010)

Those are some really interesting changes that you have observed, Amy... do you think that you would try again in the future, as the girls' health improves.. was thinking that they may be a bit more open to it(?)

I'm very curious to hear what happens with Weatherly, Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (May 25, 2010)

Just opened my Yahoo Messenger account and will post as I hear from Arlene. Arlene said some animals do not want to talk but I told her Weatherly likes to talk - whether she squeals verbally or talks to me internally... I get feelings from her about a bit in her mouth and how she hates it... about when she has been ill or injured... or when last year's shots made her sore and this year she wanted nothing to do with them... (much to my veterinarian's doubt but I know I have a smart horse!) but this past weekend she shut down to me and I wanted to make sure the camping experience was OK and what we need to do to make socializing with the others OK on unfamiliar ground as it is part of my bonding with her and growing with her so that we both are safe and healthy.

I believe in animal communication...it might be why more animals gravitate to me rather than people... my grandfather always said I had "a gift" but I am at a "stuck" point now so it is time to call in a third party.

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (May 25, 2010)

Autumn, I don't think I will do it again with Chase. I got a lot of what I was looking for in her session. I would like to do Little Bunny again now because of the sub q fluids, I thought may be it would help to have Arlene explain what is going on and give Little Bunny a chance to talk to me. But, I don't want to spend $60.00 if she does what she did last time and barely talk and send off weird messages. I have two cats I want to do also. I can't decide if I want to do a cat next or do another one with Little Bunny. 

Denise, I hope your session goes well. Keep us updated. I hope Weatherly will cooperate.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 26, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> Autumn, I don't think I will do it again with Chase. I got a lot of what I was looking for in her session. I would like to do Little Bunny again now because of the sub q fluids, I thought may be it would help to have Arlene explain what is going on and give Little Bunny a chance to talk to me. But, I don't want to spend $60.00 if she does what she did last time and barely talk and send off weird messages. I have two cats I want to do also. I can't decide if I want to do a cat next or do another one with Little Bunny.
> 
> Denise, I hope your session goes well. Keep us updated. I hope Weatherly will cooperate.



I hope she does, too... it is weird being able to get feelings from animals - when my Shetland Pony Nefertiti's tongue got paralyzed and I thought I might have to put her down she got in my face and I felt a big "NO, I am OK!" That was three years ago and she is doing fine. I get a sense of her getting kicked(?)under her jaw and a sense like my tongue is asleep when I tried to connect to her... somedays she makes it stronger than others.

I just get too much "static" a lot of times to trust myself as a good communicator...so my animals tend to "shout" feelings to me. Hopefully someday I can filter what I am getting better than I do right now so I am looking forward to Weatherly's reading.

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (May 31, 2010)

Denise, have you had your session yet? I keep thinking about you and hoping you get some answers.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 1, 2010)

Amy - Arlene and I are trying to coordinate a time for Weatherly's reading and she has been quite vocal about a chance to speak... work is pulling me in many directions and unfortunately Freedom got sick today... can't wait to get Weatherly's chance for a reading... hoping for later this week... and hoping Freedom works through this bout of colic.... and luckily, Freedom did not need to be tranquilized to swallow the NG tube... I tried to let her know it would make her feel better in the long run... but she let me know it made her feel miserable and bloated...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 3, 2010)

Reading hopefully will happen tonight...

Denise


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 3, 2010)

That is exciting! I hope it happens. Good luck


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 5, 2010)

Any news, Denise?


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 9, 2010)

Denise, any update?


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 14, 2010)

Denise, where are???? I am so excited about an update!


----------

